# Marketplace Rental Ad - Can't Edit Title



## 1st Class (Feb 27, 2019)

I placed a rental ad and noticed that the title doesn't show correctly.  I've tried editing it but it remains just the name of the resort.  How does this work?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2019)

Here is a link to a video that walks TUG members thru posting an ad:






note that the ad title would be whatever you typed into that field, it will show up in bold when viewing the ad in the marketplace.


----------



## 1st Class (Feb 27, 2019)

Thank you for your quick reply!  Got it now.  Surprisingly, I followed the steps correctly, but I didn't see the bolding until I searched in list format.


----------

